# Building my Tegus enclosure



## christopher gonyou (Dec 4, 2016)

Here are a couple photos or my build. Its going well so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher gonyou (Dec 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DakotaJane675 (Dec 4, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing finished project...


----------



## christopher gonyou (Dec 4, 2016)

DakotaJane675 said:


> Looking forward to seeing finished project...


Thanks. Ill be done by the end of the week- as long as the glass gets done by then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Dec 8, 2016)

Look'n great, what are the demensions and how big is your Tegu? Just curious for future reference.


----------



## christopher gonyou (Dec 8, 2016)

JimB said:


> Look'n great, what are the demensions and how big is your Tegu? Just curious for future reference.



The cage is 8 feet long, 4 foot high and 4 foot deep.

Its been quite the process. 

First I framed it out, built the back and walls, framed out the window, sealed the cage with silicone and drylock paint, installed the windows and now I am about to cut the vents and figure out lighting and heating.

Ironically my tegu is tiny- maybe 30" tops. He is a teenager comparatively. He is a male though, so will get bigger and I am considering getting another tegu in the future and have them share enclosures.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Dec 9, 2016)

Awesome sound like you have it all covered. 
The reason I asked is, I plan to build an 8'x4'x4' enclosure as well and my plan it to get a Hatchling next summer. Unless I built it with removable sections I'm afraid the little guy will be pretty difficult to hunt down and bond with until he grows into the complete enclosure. Or should I house him in something smaller for the first 8 - 12 months or so and then move him into the larger unit?


----------



## christopher gonyou (Dec 9, 2016)

JimB said:


> Awesome sound like you have it all covered.
> The reason I asked is, I plan to build an 8'x4'x4' enclosure as well and my plan it to get a Hatchling next summer. Unless I built it with removable sections I'm afraid the little guy will be pretty difficult to hunt down and bond with until he grows into the complete enclosure. Or should I house him in something smaller for the first 8 - 12 months or so and then move him into the larger unit?



You will have more issues with 'taming' the tegu in a larger enclosure from my understanding. The smaller enclosures help make them feel more secure and used to their environment. Id buy a 40 gallon breeder aquarium initially. 

I ran into this issue as well, so I ordered a larger Tegu from Tegus Only instead of a hatchling. I didnt want to mess with larger enclosures for a smaller tegu and need to upgrade. I chose this for financial reasons. I had two tegus many years ago though and I am fairly used to them so if you are new to larger monitors or lizards in general I would suggest starting with a hatchling and get used to it as it grows. Tegus have okay personalities even as larger 'untamed' adults but you still have to be aware of body language. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimB (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info. I actually picked up a 36"x18"x18" Xtera for pretty cheap and I know it'll only house him for a few months but it's a start for a hatchling. 
It's taken 2 years to get my Rhino to trust me and it's still a work in progress, so even though I have my work cut out for me when I get mine, I know it'll be worth it.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## christopher gonyou (Dec 10, 2016)

JimB said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I actually picked up a 36"x18"x18" Xtera for pretty cheap and I know it'll only house him for a few months but it's a start for a hatchling.
> It's taken 2 years to get my Rhino to trust me and it's still a work in progress, so even though I have my work cut out for me when I get mine, I know it'll be worth it.
> Thanks again for your help.



No problem! And that cage would make a great start. 

Rhinos are awesome, a Tegu should be a walk in the park compared


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

